# Is this a real Colnago? Help!



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy what appears to be a vintage Colnago. The Head badge and stickers have been stripped, not sure if this is the original paint job either. Any help identifying the year and model? Do they still make the stickers for these? 


















































































































Thanks for any help. 
Mike Beach


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes.....


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ebay has a bunch of different Decal sets. I'd put the Mexico set on it after having it repainted... And no, it's not the original paint or fork.


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Ebay has a bunch of different Decal sets. I'd put the Mexico set on it after having it repainted... And no, it's not the original paint or fork.


Sweet....thanks for getting me set in the right direction. Figured as much on the fork, would love to know what color these came in that year.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

If you are going to replace that fork with a proper steel one then try to find one with curved blades as opposed to the newer straight blade steel forks. Chrome would be great but a painted fork to match the frame would work, as well.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

He will have to change the headset and stem if he wants to do that. Or get one of those adapters. Curved is threaded only.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, missed the fact that it is a threadless setup on that bike. At least King makes the conversion parts to convert the headset from threadless to threaded, I think.

How old is that frame anyway? I see over the BB cable routing, suggesting that this frame is from the '70s or so. Those are round tubes on there, too. At least the brakes are not nutted ones.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I would have it checked first to make sure there is no significant corrosion going on inside the tubing.
I would take it to a local body shop with a good rep for painting, have it stripped, sanded, primed and painted. Add a proper sticker kit and chrome fork. Result is a very nice bike for plain old riding. 
I would suspect some significant bottom bracket flexing for a frame of that size and vintage lol. No stomping allowed on that baby.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its a 1970s Colnago Super. 

This is how the frame is supposed to look. Obviously, it got perverted along the way. Look at the seat stays and bottom bracket detail.

Even if it doesn't look like much, this is a superlative steel frame. I would get it re-painted and find a chromed Colnago steel fork, whether threaded or threadless.

http://raydobbins.com/supernew/index.html


----------



## rzack1958 (Aug 30, 2009)

Definitely late 70's Super. Has the top tube cable guides, braze-on front derailleur hanger, seatstay top ends still scalloped but have the name stamped on them (later seatstay tops were beveled). My 75 has top tube cable clamps, clamp on front derailleur, scalloped seatstay tops with no name.


----------

